# Red river eyes



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone been trying the red this is my first year and the fishing is sick i never would have thought the river had such an abundance of big big eyes i have been out south and north of fargo only a couple of miles and usually get a limit within 1-2 hours i caught my biggest walleye in my life so far 32 incher the average size is 2-5lbs its sick and healthy looking i never would have thought it so for people who think the river is just for cats and poop fish they should reconsider


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

shhhhhhhhhh, I think you mst be fishing a diffrent river, theres no eyes in the red! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

greenc said:


> i caught my biggest walleye in my life so far 32 incher the average size is 2-5lbs its sick and healthy looking i never would have thought it so for people who think the river is just for cats and poop fish they should reconsider


Lets see some pics! :beer:


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I agree you must be fishing a differ river then you are speaking of! Maybe it was the buffalo or maple... :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Your just catching pretty catfish, I have that problem too. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

How can a fish be both "sick and healthy looking" ???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> How can a fish be both "sick and healthy looking" ???


Hey Nick, I think with the "kids" these days...Sick means good. :lol:


----------

